
Ask HN: For native fast cross platform Qt or wxWidgets or other? - umen
Need to choose<p>Which native cross platform framework to work with<p>i have a lot of experience with Java and C++ as such java is not option<p>When i say native i mean C++ cross platform . no electron here thanks ..<p>The app need to be :<p>1. Memory consumption should be as efficient as it can<p>2. Fast<p>3. access to OS api&#x27;s<p>4. Mac , Linux , WIN<p>5. No OpenGL or such , it is heavy data driving app. with interfacing to external HTTPS &#x2F; WebSockets &#x2F; FTP &#x2F; TCP<p>6. Currently it planned to be open source but it can be closed in some time in the future<p>Please from your experience Pros&#x2F;Cons<p>Thanks!
======
blackflame7000
Qt is Amazing! I highly recommended it. It has tons of support classes,
libraries, examples, and documentation

~~~
umen
faster then wx ?

~~~
blackflame7000
Its signal slots mechanism uses lock free queues and isn't sluggish by any
means. Also I've worked with it on Linux windows mac and raspberrypi.

